# open source + mbp 7.1



## eX- (10 Juin 2010)

bonjour,

suite à l'acquisition d'un mac book pro 7.1 2,4ghz en 13" je souhaitais installer une distibution
*plus transparente* qu'Os X.

de type unix non compilé ou autre . (ex: gentoo)

procédure :

utilisation d'une clé usb ou un cd pour booter avec l'outli sysrescuecd

1.5.5 - 2010-06-01:
Updated alternative kernels to *2.6.33.05* (altker32 + altker64)
Updated standard kernels to *2.6.32.14* (rescuecd + rescue64)

1.5.6-beta7 - 2010-06-10 :
Updated standard kernels to *2.6.32.15* (rescuecd + rescue64)
Updated alternative kernels to *2.6.34* (altker32 + altker64)

description du problème :

le chargement ce passe jusqu'à la tentative de monter le disque local sda
impossible
autre erreur: il ne trouve plus la source cd qu'il exécute, pareil pour l'usbkey...

la compatibilité du driver du disque dur ainsi que du chipset MCP89 de nVidia pose encore problème avec les kernels utilisables actuellement (cf voir plus haut) .

il faut apparement faire preuve de *patiente* car même si les mac book pro sont arrivés à partir du *13 avril 2010*, *apple* ne semble pas pressé *d'aider la communauté open source* , malgré la com" qui est faite autour d' *HTML5* tout en faisant bouffer sa m**** à Adobe

Esperons que le kernel* 2.6.35-rc2 **affecte* le mac book pro 7.1 et son matériel.
Pour plus d'infos pour les intéressés il faudrait regarder le diff de ce kernel

ici : http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/testing/ChangeLog-2.6.35-rc2

Il me semblait aussi qu'*Os X* avait une base *unix*, donc *qu'ils utilisent* ce que *la communauté cherche à adapter.*

quand la com"marketing sauce jobz s'empare du libre, fuyez,
fuyez jobs, pas le libre.
le libre le restera, pour jobs, on repassera...


----------



## Le Geek (11 Juin 2010)

http://www.puredarwin.org/


----------



## eX- (12 Juin 2010)

:afraid:



eX- a dit:


> je souhaitais installer une distibution
> *plus transparente* qu'Os X.
> 
> *de type unix non compilé* ou autre . (ex: gentoo)


.......


----------



## ntx (12 Juin 2010)

eX- a dit:


> Il me semblait aussi qu'*Os X* avait une base *unix*, donc *qu'ils utilisent* ce que *la communauté cherche à adapter.*


Mac OSX utilise un noyau UNIX BSD qui n'a rien à voir avec le noyau Linux.


----------



## eX- (12 Juin 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Mac OSX utilise un noyau UNIX BSD qui n'a rien à voir avec le noyau Linux.



je ne parle pas du noyau mais des drivers,
la base unix doit tout de même avoir une ressemblance


----------



## Dramis (12 Juin 2010)

ntx a dit:


> Mac OSX utilise un noyau UNIX BSD qui n'a rien à voir avec le noyau Linux.



Non c'est un noyau MACH.

Explique moi dont pourquoi jobs devraient se soucier des distributions linux, bsd ou autres ?
La marque de commerce du mac est l'intégration du matériel et du logiciel.

Pour ton problème, c'est l'efi du mac qui est mal géré par gentoo.  Si tu veux contourner passe par bootcamp.


----------



## ntx (12 Juin 2010)

eX- a dit:


> je ne parle pas du noyau mais des drivers,
> la base unix doit tout de même avoir une ressemblance


Non, ce sont deux conceptions totalement différentes, micro noyau pour Apple et noyau monolithique pour Linux. Et donc une implantation de pilotes matériels différente.
Voir l'article sur Wikipedia notamment à propos des longues discussions sur la nature des noyaux entre Linus Torvald et Andrew Tanenbaum, mais aussi Avadis Tavanian qui bossait chez Apple à l'époque de la conception de Mac OSX.


----------



## eX- (13 Juin 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Explique moi dont pourquoi jobs devraient se soucier des *distributions linux, bsd ou autres* ?
> La marque de commerce du mac est l'intégration du matériel et du logiciel.



Vous devez pas être sur la même planète que d'autres, faut suivre les tendances.
Pourquoi pas après tout.

Mais personnellement je fuis le copyrighté, et d'ailleurs, bien emmerdé par la carte wifi intégrée du mbp7.1
donc Efi, bootcamp, ouste.

et apparement un patch est sorti pour le soucis de reconnaissance du SATA et du MCP89  du problème initial


"Pourquoi Jobs devrait se soucier des autres distrib ", mais quelle ignominie quand on suit ce qu'il fait, ou dit, ou promeut...


----------



## Dramis (14 Juin 2010)

eX- a dit:


> Mais personnellement je fuis le copyrighté, et d'ailleurs, bien emmerdé par la carte wifi intégrée du mbp7.1
> donc Efi, bootcamp, ouste.



Pourquoi tu as acheté un macbook pro dans ce cas la?

Je pense pas que tu vas trouver dans le commerce avec un board un bios opensource, il y a bien toujours linuxbios, mais a part le flashé toi même et ça ne fonctionne pas avec l'efi d'un macbook.

C'est un peu nono d'acheter du matériel sans s'assurer de la compatibilité des logiciels que tu veux utiliser.

Dans les tendances actuels il y a le pasage au html5:

Le html5 est une norme, une spécification.  Les implémentations de la norme html 5 peut être open-source (webkit, supporté par apple) ce qui n'exclus pas que ce logiciel soit vendu sous license (safari).  Elle peut aussi etre totalement libre (firefox, le source et l'utilisation de celui-ci est gratuit sans redevance) ou totalement propriétaire (Internet explorer 9)

Je ne comprends pas pourquoi un logiciel open source doit fonctionner sur un macbook pro 7,1?
Ca je ne me l'explique pas.


----------



## eX- (14 Juin 2010)

Dramis a dit:


> Pourquoi tu as acheté un macbook pro dans ce cas la?



j'ai rien acheté, j'ai acquis..mais si la question c'est pourquoi celui là,surtout pour le design, 'l'autonomie', et besoin de tester Os X. (que j'ai d'ailleurs planté le 1er jour, obligé de réinstaller...)




Dramis a dit:


> C'est un peu nono d'acheter du matériel sans s'assurer de la compatibilité des logiciels que tu veux utiliser.



tout à fait d'accord, mais mise à part le chipset graphique qui diffère de l'ancien, j'avais pas vu de diff pré-sortie.
En effet il y a des différences quand on test (mcp89, sata driver)
Ensuite, l'ancien (macbookpro) passe, donc en dehors du graphique (pré-sortie du portable) il n'y avait pas forcement de suspicion à avoir.



Dramis a dit:


> Dans les tendances actuel*le*s il y a le pas*S*age au html5:
> 
> Le html5 est une norme, une spécification.  Les implémentations de la norme html 5 peut être open-source (webkit, supporté par apple) ce qui n'exclus pas que ce logiciel soit vendu sous license (safari).  Elle peut aussi etre totalement libre (firefox, le source et l'utilisation de celui-ci est gratuit sans redevance) ou totalement propriétaire (Internet explorer 9)



Oui, il me semble également que Jobs s'emballe un peu à parler standard libre en généralisant ça au web, ça donne envie, mais dans les faits...ça reste du marketing. 

tenez , un autre exemple ici : http://www.zdnet.fr/blogs/l-esprit-...e-les-technologies-proprietaires-39752370.htm



Dramis a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas pourquoi un logiciel open source doit fonctionner sur un macbook pro 7,1?
> Ca je ne me l'explique pas.



ba histoire, de revenir à la base de mon poste,
avoir une distribution plus transparente pour l'utilisateur qu'Os X et qui ne plante pas en 1heure si possible.

Vous n'auriez pas des actions Apple par hasard ?  :rateau:


Sinon pour en revenir à la 'solution' en cour : (accessible ici)

il faut apparemment prendre un driver 'generic-sata' pour arriver à monter le disque,
manip à détailler bientôt.

mais ce post : *Comment #24* From Benoit Gschwind 2010-06-12 18:08:02 
confirmerai que ça passe

Dramis que pensez vous de Snow Leopard ?


----------



## Dramis (15 Juin 2010)

eX- a dit:


> Oui, il me semble également que Jobs s'emballe un peu à parler standard libre en généralisant ça au web, ça donne envie, mais dans les faits...ça reste du marketing.



Son ouverture vers le libre vise a empêcher qu'une seul compagnie contrôle le web.
Il ne faut pas que Google ait la main sur le web comme microsoft à la fin des années 1990.

Mais une norme libre de droits n'empêche pas les implémentations d'être propriétaires.

Par exemple, le protocol smb est un protocol propriétaire microsoft, dont il existe une implémentation opensource (samba).  Même chose pour AFP.   Apple et microsoft sont les seuls a définir l'orientation de leur protocol.  Apple et microsoft sont les seuls maîtres sur le futur de leur protocol.

Si tu prends la norme posix, windows, osx, et pas mal tout les unix proposent une implémentation de cette norme.  Mais dans aucun cas la norme impose la portabilité hardware des différentes implémentations.


----------

